# †ياصليب يسوع المقدس†



## †السريانيه† (24 نوفمبر 2006)

ايها الاله العظيم الذي تعذب على خشبة الصليب من اجل خطاياي كن معي†

ياصليب يسوع المقدس نجني من كل اذى
ياصليب يسوع المسيح المقدس نجني من كل خطر جسدي او روحي
ياصليب يسوع المسيح  المقدس نجني من نار جهنم واورثني الاخرة الصالحة
ياصليب يسوع المسيح المقدس نجني من كل سلاح قاض
ياصليب يسوع المسيح المقدس ارحمني
ياصليب يسوع المسيح المقدس اوصلني الى طريق الخلاص
ياصليب يسوع المسيح المقدس زدني ايمانا وثبتني في محبته الى الابد
ياصليب يسوع المسيح المقدس كن تعزيتي وقوتي على حمل الشدائد لااجل محبتك

لصليبك ياسيدنا نسجد وبقيامتك نمجد وبحق ميلادك العجيب ودمك الثمين وموتك على الصليب من اجل خطاياي احفظني يايسوع لانك قادر ان تقودني الى طريق الخلاص
واجعلني ان اكون من مختاريك يارب امين† †​

صلوا هذه الصلاة كل يوم ليحفظكم الرب


----------



## oesi no (29 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا ليكى بجد صلاة  جميله


----------



## بيترالخواجة (8 ديسمبر 2006)

ممتاز
الله معاك


----------



## ut2 (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: †ياصليب يسوع المقدس†*



†السريانيه† قال:


> ايها الاله العظيم الذي تعذب على خشبة الصليب من اجل خطاياي كن معي†
> 
> ياصليب يسوع المقدس نجني من كل اذى
> ياصليب يسوع المسيح المقدس نجني من كل خطر جسدي او روحي
> ...





سلام ونعمة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
اسمحي باضافة معلومات:
+ هذة الصلاة وجدت فى قبر يسوع المسيح سنة 1505
+ من يقرا هذة الصلاة لن يموت غريقا ولا حريقا ولا سم يضرة ولا يؤخذ اسيرا فى الحروبات ومن يحمل هذة الصلاة يحصلعلى الطلبات المبينة اعلاة ومن طلب هذة الصلاة لغيره سيباركة الرب ومن يهزا بها او يزدريها سيقاصص. حين ولادة امرأة حامل اذا قرأت او حملت هذة الصلاة او سمعتها حالا يخف الامها وتلد بسهولة وبعد ما تلد تضع هذة الصلاةعلى جنب الطفل الايمن ليكون محفوظا من مرض الرجفة. وكل شخص عنده هذا المرض ويحمل هذة الصلاة بايمان حالا يعافى واذا وضعت هذة الصلاة فى مخزن او بيت يكون محفوظا من كل صاعقة وكل من يقرا هذه الصلاة يوميا لن يموت فجاة بل يعلم وقت مماتة باشارة الهية قبل ثلاثة ايام.
+++ طبعت بامر الرؤساء بفلسطين
انا عندي نص هذة الصلاة ومكتوب فيها هذا الكلام حبيت الكل يعرف الصلاة دي اية
واسمها صلاة حجاب قبر المخلص الالهى

مينا


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: †ياصليب يسوع المقدس†*

وحتى ولو يا مينا 
ان كنت مريض وقالت يارب ارحمنى 
بايمان ثق ان ربنا يشفيك 
صلاة الايمان تشفى المريض
والمحتاجون الى الشفاء شفاهم


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: †ياصليب يسوع المقدس†*

*†السريانيه†
امين امين ربنا يبارك حياتك وشكرا على الصلاة روعة *​


----------



## ut2 (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: †ياصليب يسوع المقدس†*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> وحتى ولو يا مينا
> ان كنت مريض وقالت يارب ارحمنى
> بايمان ثق ان ربنا يشفيك
> صلاة الايمان تشفى المريض
> والمحتاجون الى الشفاء شفاهم



سلام ونعمة
اكيد طبعا وبتحصل كتير
ما اكثر ان طلبنا رحمة ربنا يسوع المسيح وكانت عنايته الالهية تحضر سريعا
ربنا يباركك
صلوا من اجل ضعفى ومزلتى
مينا


----------



## kalimooo (18 يناير 2010)

رائع جداااا يا السريانية

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (18 يناير 2010)

*
أمين
صلاه رائعه جدا
ربنا يبارككم
شكرا
*


----------



## firygorg (20 يناير 2010)

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يناير 2010)

اميــــن 
ميررررسى على الصلاه الجميله
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## christianbible5 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*آمين اختي الغالية...*
*اقدم هذه الصلاة عن نية الفقراء والمرضى...*
*ميرسي الصلاة كتير حلوة...*


----------

